# I can't believe I've sold my M2.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow! where do I start? I was at my local (ish) car meet last week and as you know, these car meets have a lot of petrol heads attend. I got talking to this guy and he expressed an interest in my M2. we got talking and as you do I explained what mods I did to it and so on. He sat in it while I started the engine and he loved how the car looks and sounds. Then out of the blue he asked me if I'm interested in selling it. I said no at first as I thought he was just joking. I soon found out he was serious. I gave him my mobile number and I said I'll have a think over it and to give me a week to mull things over and also to see if he was genuine in that he will call me. And call me he did. After some haggling as you do, we finally agreed on a price. Now some of you must think I'm unwise in selling a car after all the mods I've done and that is true. But considering the new M2 Competition is out and how well it's been received and it's the car the M2 should have been in the beginning it seems like a no brainer. If it wasn't for the fact that this guy likes my car so much then I wouldn't have considered the competition M2 as I was more than happy with the M2. Being as the deal has been struck, he has left a deposit and he will collect my car in two weeks after he has returned from his holiday.

I have agreed to no longer drive the car and he has recorded the mileage so the car will stay on the drive until the remaining balance has cleared then he can collect it upon his return to the UK. I know I won't get back the money I've spent on mods, who could? but considering all that; I am satisfied with the sale. The car has only done over eight and a half thousand miles, quit low for a two year old. The car has sold for £39,000. Now the small matter of ordering the Competition M2.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That's how these things can go sometimes!

Now we all get the pleasure of joining you virtually for the process of getting your M2 Competition and enjoying showing it us all when you take delivery! 

Congratulations.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> That's how these things can go sometimes!
> 
> Now we all get the pleasure of joining you virtually for the process of getting your M2 Competition and enjoying showing it us all when you take delivery!
> 
> Congratulations.


Thank you my friend, I will. I've already got in touch with the dealer where I bought my M2, It will be March before I get my hands on one. I had a look at a demonstrator yesterday evening, It really is a step up over the original. The only let down for me is the engine note. In no way is it as nice as my current M2 but the S55 engine really is a peach of a unit. With new tightened emissions laws a particulate filter had to be added hence the muted soundtrack.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

It’s weird how things work out sometimes you had no intention of selling and a chance meeting changes that,somethings are just meant to be and they happen anyway good luck with the new motor.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thank you my friend, I will. I've already got in touch with the dealer where I bought my M2, It will be March before I get my hands on one. I had a look at a demonstrator yesterday evening, It really is a step up over the original. The only let down for me is the engine note. In no way is it as nice as my current M2 but the S55 engine really is a peach of a unit. With new tightened emissions laws a particulate filter had to be added hence the muted soundtrack.


Mate if you look on the Williams BMW Liverpool site they have the a brand new competition M2 for sale:thumb: it's the same colour as yours mate:argie:

Looks stunning inside and out:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chongo said:


> Mate if you look on the Williams BMW Liverpool site they have the a brand new competition M2 for sale:thumb: it's the same colour as yours mate:argie:
> 
> Looks stunning inside and out:thumb:


Wetts my appitight Mike, these things just happen I guess, not that I'm complaining. The Competition is a step up for sure.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I would hangfire from ordering a M2 competition just yet. 

BMW are struggling to move the last of the old M2 and have kept M2 competition prices high. 

However we already know a M2 CS is on the way. I can't see anything other than M2 Competition prices being hit.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

WOA!! did not see this coming at all thought she was a full on keeper for you SB. But having said that your explanation makes perfect sense :thumb::thumb:

1. Absolutely stoked for you buddy :thumb:
2. Your buyer is getting one of the best M2's out there in MHO :thumb:
3. We get to see some more great threads form you with your Competition M2 YAY!

literally - everyone's a winner!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't see that coming SB, i'll have to come visit at some point so you can have a play in the Pug until your new wheels come along.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Not a bad sale price so don't blame you. 

If you are ex military or blue light then apparently Park Lane are doing nearly 15% off the competition. Thought about changing myself long and hard but like the sound of mine and the only difference I'd be bothered about is the S55 performance over the LCI. If you want big power it's a no brainer. Looking forward to the pics and congrats!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

also SB some final parting pictures of your M2 would be good to see


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Good on you SB.

The new owner has got himself a peach of a car with low low miles.

Good luck with new M2 purchase but keep an eye out on prices as per Kerr's thoughts.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SBM said:


> also SB some final parting pictures of your M2 would be good to see


THIS ^^^^ Gotta give her a good DW Farewell!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I would hangfire from ordering a M2 competition just yet.
> 
> BMW are struggling to move the last of the old M2 and have kept M2 competition prices high.
> 
> However we already know a M2 CS is on the way. I can't see anything other than M2 Competition prices being hit.


I had a chat with Sytner BMW after making some enquiries with different dealers and I was surprised that some are offering discounts, not huge mind but the best I got is 3.1%. I don't care much for the CS as it will most probe a two seat version with the roll cage behind.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer said:


> Didn't see that coming SB, i'll have to come visit at some point so you can have a play in the Pug until your new wheels come along.


When ever your ready fella, best hold out until the spring, PM me whenever you feel you like to


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> WOA!! did not see this coming at all thought she was a full on keeper for you SB. But having said that your explanation makes perfect sense :thumb::thumb:
> 
> 1. Absolutely stoked for you buddy :thumb:
> 2. Your buyer is getting one of the best M2's out there in MHO :thumb:
> ...


You never saw it coming Ben! How do you think I felt? Bitter sweet I guess.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> also SB some final parting pictures of your M2 would be good to see


I'll try Ben, time and daylight hours are against me. But come March time I'm sure they'll be the customary delivery shots.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I had a chat with Sytner BMW after making some enquiries with different dealers and I was surprised that some are offering discounts, not huge mind but the best I got is 3.1%. I don't care much for the CS as it will most probe a two seat version with the roll cage behind.


I don't think it will be a 2 seater. It'll be more powerful and an ever better driver's car. It'll hold its value better and affect the prices of the M2 Competition.

They have sold a lot of M2s and it doesn't sound as if many are going for the Competition. It's an expensive change and more so since most are tied into finance deals.

People are skipping the Competition and waiting for the CS.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I don't think it will be a 2 seater. It'll be more powerful and an ever better driver's car. It'll hold its value better and affect the prices of the M2 Competition.
> 
> They have sold a lot of M2s and it doesn't sound as if many are going for the Competition. It's an expensive change and more so since most are tied into finance deals.
> 
> People are skipping the Competition and waiting for the CS.


Interesting Kerr but I'll soon be without a car and can't hang around for another year or so for the CS, the Competition is pretty darn fine, sat in one last night and it's a step up from the M2 for sure.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Stunning car you have sold but I'm sure the next one will be better mate 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Philb1965 said:


> Not a bad sale price so don't blame you.
> 
> If you are ex military or blue light then apparently Park Lane are doing nearly 15% off the competition. Thought about changing myself long and hard but like the sound of mine and the only difference I'd be bothered about is the S55 performance over the LCI. If you want big power it's a no brainer. Looking forward to the pics and congrats!


As Kerr suggest in post 18, worth thinking long and hard as you have and I have thought long and hard about selling mine, but sometimes in the car market when selling then buying it's about timing. I could wait and be without a car for god knows how long or until BMW decide on a possible M2 CS, I don't have that time. It's striking while the iron is hot. Creating an M2 CS would be an odd decision from BMW IMO to make a more powerful more focused version and would put it in direct competition (no pun intended) with the M4 even though the M2 is a little smaller. However I think there is a case for a more hardcore GTS style M2. In which I think it will be beyond my price bracket I truly think the M2 Competition will be the last M2 before a whole new model arrives.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations on your sale S.B. The buyer is very lucky chap it was a stunner, I hope your new car brings you as much joy as the previous one good luck.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I really liked your M2 apart from the tinted rear lights. 

Have you decided on a colour yet? I'd get hokenheim silver, I'm bored to death looking at long beach blue.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Why can’t you believe it??

Did you keep it a secret from yourself


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

M2 Competitions are hardly in short supply so there should be some deals around - there certainly are on Contract Hire

Knights BMW in Stoke had 8 cars in stock last week in a variety of colours /specs


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That’s a cracking deal you got £39k for 2 year old M2 is big money I would have snapped his had off, as said by Kerr and Andy there are deals about go onto cutters and try TRL seems loads off cars on way, crazy amount of M4 CS and new M5 CP as well and the prices will plummet. BMW are killing risiduals just tread carefully big discounts will be there and coming to most dealers. Guy on cutters know snubbers coming in and where the cars are sat at.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

wish wash said:


> I really liked your M2 apart from the tinted rear lights.
> 
> Have you decided on a colour yet? I'd get hokenheim silver, I'm bored to death looking at long beach blue.


They had one in Hokenhiem silver already sold and it's a stunning color, wasn't so sure on the press shots at launch but seeing it in person it looks great. In some angels it looks like a primer then a silvery grey and a hint of pearlescent. Defoe the one. I thought about sunset orange but I don't have big enough you know what?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> That's a cracking deal you got £39k for 2 year old M2 is big money I would have snapped his had off, as said by Kerr and Andy there are deals about go onto cutters and try TRL seems loads off cars on way, crazy amount of M4 CS and new M5 CP as well and the prices will plummet. BMW are killing risiduals just tread carefully big discounts will be there and coming to most dealers. Guy on cutters know snubbers coming in and where the cars are sat at.


The best discount so far is 3.1% still have some time as I want to secure my allocation for next March. Yeah I'm pleased with the sale, maybe because of the mods and looks that he liked. Had it been a stock looking M2 then maybe I would have got less.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Whatttttttttttttt???? Lol

Good on you, SB. As some of the guys have said, sometimes these things just land in your lap. 

Now, car shopping time!!! Yeeeeeee haaaaaaaa.

N


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

:doublesho Now that was a surprise ! 

Congrats buddy. Interested to see what you end up with now


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations on the sale. Just a quickie, but what’s the difference between the m2 and a competition version? I know I could probably find out if I google but then that means ide probably have to read loads of gumph for a few snippets of info.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The competition is fitted with the S55 engine from the M3 now as the old N55 engine no longer meets the new emissions requirements so in effect it replaces the regular M2. Other additions are M specific seats lifted from the M3, rubber joints from the suspension have been replaced, the carbon strut brace fitted around the engine is also introduced for added rigidity, larger inter coolers are added for improved cooling,steering, throttle response and been improved. A new exhaust system has been added, Two new paint colours have been added, new alloy wheel design and the overall General goodness of the old M2 have been carried over.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow that sounds properly nice mate. 

Enjoy the new purchase process  

Has a lot to live up to with regards to improving on your current one :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> :doublesho Now that was a surprise !
> 
> Congrats buddy. Interested to see what you end up with now


I'll give you one guess my friend


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

The chap is getting a stunning car and you're getting an incredible car, so it's a win all round!

Think you'll take it to Waxstock? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Steve_6R said:


> The chap is getting a stunning car and you're getting an incredible car, so it's a win all round!
> 
> Think you'll take it to Waxstock?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Not sure if I can Steve, I'm hoping for 2020.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've seen a couple of m2 competitions for sale around the 60k mark at dealers. I know you can spec them different but surely there's got to be better deals than that.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

wish wash said:


> I've seen a couple of m2 competitions for sale around the 60k mark at dealers. I know you can spec them different but surely there's got to be better deals than that.


Speculators trying to make a quick buck, they've no chance unless the resident idiot walks into their showrooms. Discounts are available already as I don't think demand has been quite as high as BMW hoped. There were some really good lease deals recently which says it all.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice spec indeed and completely different colour to the previous beast SB.

Do they have the heated steering wheel option for these? If so, I can highly recommend it although from March onwards, they'll be no use for it but in winter, it's a no brainer imo.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great spec. I think you should blank personal details from spec letter.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bill58 said:


> Great spec. I think you should blank personal details from spec letter.


Thanks Bill, totally forgot that.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's the spec I've ordered earlier today.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you taken off the keyless entry to make it harder for the scumbags to try and nick it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

wish wash said:


> Have you taken off the keyless entry to make it harder for the scumbags to try and nick it.


I have indeed fella. I don't like that system.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

excellent purchase


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice purchase, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice spec, but having to pay extra for M Sport braking on "M2 Competition" is a bit of a pee take. Good ole marketing dept.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Not sure if you already know, but there are big delays on cars with the 2NH brakes in Europe, take a look on bimmerpost if you haven't already. Not sure why but does seem to be an issue. I'm sure the dealer will say it's all fine though!

https://f87.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1552817


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Philb1965 said:


> Not sure if you already know, but there are big delays on cars with the 2NH brakes in Europe, take a look on bimmerpost if you haven't already. Not sure why but does seem to be an issue. I'm sure the dealer will say it's all fine though!
> 
> https://f87.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1552817


I am aware of this Phil, spoke to the dealer about it and they said in worst case scenario they'll put me in a courtesy car. Can argue with that.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am aware of this Phil, spoke to the dealer about it and they said in worst case scenario they'll put me in a courtesy car. Can argue with that.
> 
> View attachment 55470


Perfect sounds like you got a decent dealership. Be worth the wait for your perfect spec if there is a delay.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I have spent a liftetime of reading documents too quickly, more interested in the bigger picture.

Half way through this I thought, blimey, thats a lot of money for a small Toyota sports car.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Interesting:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nit picking IMO. All reviews I've read have been great on the car, yes I know the engine note isn't as nice as in my current M2 and I've herd it at my BMW center, however is't by no means terrible, especially when considering it's main rival being the Porsche 718 Cayman with it's boring four pot. To me it's not a deal breaker. There's an article of the M2 Competition Vs the Audi RS3, I think it's auto express and guess which one edged it?


----------

